# Peruvian Beans



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just made my first batch of Peruvian beans.

I read that the popularity of Peruvian beans (Peruano in Spanish), also sometimes called canary beans or Mexican yellow beans, has overtaken pinto beans in some parts of Mexico. That's saying a lot, considering the way Mexicans love their pintos. No too surprising, the popularity of Peruvian beans has also been growing in the desert southwest.

By the way, despite the name, Peruvian beans are actually a product of Mexico. 

Dried Peruvian beans are about the same size as dried pinto beans, but are more dense so they cook-up to be a considerably larger bean. The distinctive yellow color and well-formed shape makes them easier to clean & inspect than pintos, since pebbles stand-out more. Our supermarket carries Peruvian beans in bulk, so they are very inexpensive.

I made about a 2 1/2 pound batch (dry basis). I soaked and cooked them as if they were pinto beans. I let my beans simmer about 4 hours to let them cook enough to fall apart, since I use them to make burritos. Cooked Peruvian beans are actually creamier than pinto beans. I like them, and I think I'll stay with them now.

I will still prefer pintos when I make chili though.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I vaguely remember reading that some guy either patented or attempted to patent canary beans, meaning ALL yellow dried beans. That was why it was hard for a few years to findem. Guess now they are available again he was denied the patent. Guess I will go back to the bodega and see if I can purchase a couple pounds.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok took me bit to know what you were talking about, I had always heard them referred to as Mayocoba beans. And they arent really yellow, more a tan/buff color.

I ran across some heirloom bean once that was truly bright yellow. Cant remember the name.

As far as commercially sold varieties of beans, I think for taste its hard to beat black beans. Course you cook them and they color everything.

Unfortunately commercial varieties of anything arent generally the tastiest. They are just the most profitable. Meaning they are easy to grow and produce well and have acceptable enough taste that people will buy them.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm... I'll have to keep my eye out for those at the store, as I don't think I've ever seen/had them (though its possible I just wasn't paying attentin... I love both pintos and black beans though


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds interesting - I'll have to keep my eye out for them.

I agree mamdelbosque, Black beans have the most flavor.

Someone gave me some Blue Speckle Tepary Beans that I'm planting. They just came up after being in the ground only 3 days! I wonder what they'll taste like.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> they arent really yellow, more a tan/buff color.


Interestingly, the bagged Peruvian beans on the shelf are tan, but the ones I find in the bulk bin are yellow. However, the yellow tint goes away as soon as the beans start boiling.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Are the skins as tough as pinto beans? thats the only complaint I really have with them. Might have to pick some up if I can find em.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

blooba said:


> Are the skins as tough as pinto beans? thats the only complaint I really have with them. Might have to pick some up if I can find em.


They're a thin skinned bean. I suspect thinner than Pintos.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

...and they are sweeter too...they are my fav. for refries.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you plant them, the fresh mature bean will be canary yellow. They change to buff as they age.

Martin


----------

